# New hauntcast halloween show available now!



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Download or stream the latest Hauntcast Halloween spooktacular episode "Ding Dong" for FREE at http://hauntcast.net/ 
Featuring the Rutherford Manor Haunt and music from Halloween at High Noon!
Enjoy and Happy Halloween!


----------

